# carcass disposal



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Where do you guys get rid of your deer and bird carcasses in fargo? The trash guy takes a couple honks at a time but when we have a good week there are way too many and he leaves them. Also, still have a couple frozen deer carcasses laying around that need to go.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Why not stick them in a garbage bag to be treated like the rest of the trash?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I tried! I dont know what their deal is..


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Rap it in garbage bags ( maybe 2) and go out and talk to him when he is collecting. They have to treat it as trash.

If not you can dump your carcasses in a rock pile *IF* you have the landowner permission. This information was given to me from a game warden earlier this year.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Load everything into the trunk or a trailer or pick-up and take to the dump. Costs about $15.00 for a load of carcasses.

Garbage men have a 50lb weight restriction. I can see their point. Put two honkers or 10 ducks total in a garbage bag and seal the bag. It'll cost you more bags that's all. Cut the deer into smaller chunks and bag the same. If the weight is ok and the guy still doesn't take them, call the solid waste disposal department and ask why.

A couple of colas and help loading the stuff when he comes around goes a long way also.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Had to make a call a while back on my garbage man for not dumping the trash containers with the carcasses in them. Fargo has a weight limit and it if is in the trash and not hazardous or on the list of things they will not take and of the proper weight and size container then they are required to pick it up!

You might want to talk to the guy first if possible, otherwise make the call downtown.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Or you can do like Chris P and dump it in my dumpster :roll: .


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

address to said dumpster 

3 deer 20+ honks and some ducks all got killed to close together..


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Put mine on a piece of CRP near the house where I can watch it and shoot coyotes or fox coming in.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dump them in PLOTS ground!!! Ooops that was someone else's trick, I've got my own dump for carcasses.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

There is a lady in Thompson that takes our carcasses and feeds them to her sled dogs. Last year she got ten from us and she takes the legs and everything.

This year she didn't want the heads or spines though.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:withstupid:

A neighbor takes mine for their dogs too.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I've got my own dump for carcasses.


Let us know when is good to drop them off then!!!! :wink:


----------

